# Air pump



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got a new air pump, I have a 20 planted, run by a sponge filter. The new one is rated for a 40 gallon, it's air 3000 the old one was for 20 600. Well now I'm worried that it might be too much, it's deffenatly stronger, but it's almost creating little waves in my tank. And I'm worried it's too much oxygen for my plants, and too much water disturbance for my African dwarf frogs? 



In the bright side it is supposed to help lower kh, which in Arizona where I am the gh and kh are always high. My kh is off the charts. 



Is this air pump too strong? Will it disrurb anything I currently have? How much benefit is it doing for the sponge, filter?



Lastly it has 2 outputs, what is that for? How do I use that? Right now I just connected both with tubing and a T piece, is that fine?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get yourself a 4 way gang valve with 2 inputs.run an airline from each pump outlet to each valve input..connect an airline from 1 or more airstones , filters or other air devices.
you can open 1 or 2 of the valves without a device to bleed off excess air...it is important that you do not cause too much back pressure to the pump..

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+8046+19780&pcatid=19780


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> get yourself a 4 way gang valve with 2 inputs.run an airline from each pump outlet to each valve input..connect an airline from 1 or more airstones , filters or other air devices.
> you can open 1 or 2 of the valves without a device to bleed off excess air...it is important that you do not cause too much back pressure to the pump..
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+8046+19780&pcatid=19780


How much a re they? And where can I get one? I also got one rated for 170 gallons for my 60, but it's not set up yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

airline tubing and gang valves should be available at all fish stores..just tell them you need a couple of 4 way gang valves..i prefer the nickel plated brass valves myself but they are a little more expensive then the plastic ones..


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> airline tubing and gang valves should be available at all fish stores..just tell them you need a couple of 4 way gang valves..i prefer the nickel plated brass valves myself but they are a little more expensive then the plastic ones..


Got one, thanks  they're pretty cheap, I guess I'll have to get another for the 4 outlet one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

